# Cyclogest



## stavie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi
I have been told by my consultant to take 400mg of cyclogest "between days 19-26 for luteal phase support". But does this depend on which day i ovulate? (I often ovulate around day 23). Also does he mean days 19-26 inclusive? It is a private prescription and the pharmacist seemed confused with the directions!
Thanks for your help
Stavie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi stavie,

I would read those directions as meaning take cyclogest from day 19 to day 26 of your cycle (inclusive). You would count CD 1 as the first day of proper red flow AF.

Can't really comment on taking this in relation to when you ovulate, sorry    Consultant is best placed to explain whether variable ovulation dates are important for this or not. But I'm assuming not as they know how long your usual cycle is and they must think that this 1 week of progesterone supprt will help? Give them a call again if you still have any concerns or questions 

All the best   
Maz x


----------

